#        /
,

  .        2020 .  8 .    1  6  (     ).   .      .                ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?

 , 
- ..     
-    
-    .  ,  ,     2 ,  





> 


      -   .

----------

> ?
> 
>  , 
> - ..     
> -    
> -    .  ,  ,     2 ,  
> 
> 
> 
>       -   .


,  .   2020   .         .   .      /         ,   /  ??    -     . :        35000 ,   /  25000 .,       /   ,    . 
  ,    ,       ,      . 
     ? 
    ,    .

----------

> ,  .   2020   .         .   .      /         ,   /  ??    -     . :        35000 ,   /  25000 .,       /   ,    . 
>   ,    ,       ,      . 
>      ? 
>     ,    .


      .
 -  =   /
   -      :Smilie:         ,    .
             .
   ,           !!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /         ,   /  ??


    ?    ?
       ,   .   .        ?




> ,    .


   -         .      -     ,     .    z-             .      .
     ()    . ,    .



> 35000 ,   /  25000 .,       /   ,    .


   ,      .,       .          ,            ,        .




> 


   ,        ,       30%.

----------

> .
>  -  =   /
>    -             ,    .
>              .
>    ,           !!!


 ,

  .    .     :        =   /.     . 
   ,   . 
    1 .   .          .

        / (  ).      . 21.11  - ,   .      .    .        .     .     .    (               ?

----------

1

----------

> ?    ?
>        ,   .   .        ?
> 
> 
>    -         .      -     ,     .    z-             .      .
>      ()    . ,    .
> 
>    ,      .,       .          ,            ,        .
> 
> ...


  ,  . ,           /.
    ,     .
  z-  
            ?
  . 21.11 ,     .   .     1,6       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?
>   . 21.11 ,     .   .     1,6       ?


   (    )     ..       , ,       ,        .  ,  ,           .
,      -  ,    ,  ,     , ,  16648,65    1664865.00.       " ".
  -  ,  , ,     .

----------

> (    )     ..       , ,       ,        .  ,  ,           .
> ,      -  ,    ,  ,     , ,  16648,65    1664865.00.       " ".
>   -  ,  , ,     .


  ,    .  . 
   ,     .   , ,  ,       .    .    .   . 
   / ,       . ,         ?     ?

----------

> (    )     ..       , ,       ,        .  ,  ,           .
> ,      -  ,    ,  ,     , ,  16648,65    1664865.00.       " ".
>   -  ,  , ,     .


       ,    /?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    /?


     .,     ,  -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  .

----------

> .


     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna



----------

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;55142275]        [/QUO

   !

----------

